# Pen and Pasture sizes for 2 dwarf goats??



## yourbadd (Feb 4, 2011)

We are trying to figure out the barn and fenced pasture size needed for 2 dwarf dairy goats.  

For the "barn" I am leaning towards a hoop barn in the 10'W x 7"H x 10"L size.


I drew up a plan where each doe would have a 3.5'x3.5' pen in the barn.  Is that enough?

We were also going to put end caps on with a door that lead to a fenced pasture area.  How much space will they need?

Thanks!!

Deborah(newbie...can ya tell!!)


----------



## tiffanyh (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a 80x20ft paddock area for my 4 nigerians, it is plenty of room and their mini donkey.

I would plan on keeping them together at night in the "barn". They will NOT like to be separated!


----------



## julieq (Feb 4, 2011)

I think they'd be happier together too.


----------



## elevan (Feb 4, 2011)

I agree.  Keep them together at night, they'll be much happier that way.

2 pens is a good idea though in case you need to separate for illness, injury or other reasons.


----------



## yourbadd (Feb 4, 2011)

Together at night...check.    Then the 7x3.5 ft "double" pen would work.  I wanted to make sure I could set up a separate section for kidding or for quarantine during illnesses.  I could always make a movable wall for when that happens.  


Would an outdoor pasture area of 15x20 be enough?  We only have 2 total acres with .75 being open and usable.  Another concern is that the southwest corner of our property is bordering an oil pump/well and the lane to it runs the entire west property line.  We were thinking of putting the barn over there.  Do you think the noise and commotion of the trucks would be too much stress?  Also there is a slight smell from time to time....are goats sensitive to that?

Lastly, what would you suggest to create shade as we have NO decent trees on our property.  The previous owners bought 1 acre off the farmer who owns and works the 100 acres adjacent to our property and worked to turn it from a soybean/corn field into a yard!!

Sorry for all the dorky questions but this isn't info I can find in any of the books I've read and I desperately need to rely on tried and tested experience.  

Deborah


----------



## tiffanyh (Feb 4, 2011)

I live in the center of town with my goats and there is always traffic noise, children noise, people walking noise, in addition to me with the lawnmower, drill, etc. They never seem even slightly bothered by it. They actually seems quite interested in all the ruckus all the time and seem quite sad that it is so quiet out there this time of year.


----------

